# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι να βάλω με ορτύκια;

## Alexx

Καλησπέρα! Έχω μια κάποια εμπειρία με πτηνά και αποφάσισα να αποκτήσω κι άλλη σε περισσότερα είδη. Χωρίς να έχω πολλές γνώσεις γενικότερα για τα είδη που υπάρχουν, θέλω την γνώμη σας για το τι πουλιά μπορώ να βάλω μαζί με ορτύκια.
Βέβαια να πω  εδώ ότι είμαι ολοκαίνουριος σε αυτό το φόρουμ και δεν έχω ιδέα αν γράφω την απορία μου στο σωστό 《μέρος》

----------

